
Introduction to Latent Dirichlet Allocation(2011) - kercker
http://blog.echen.me/2011/08/22/introduction-to-latent-dirichlet-allocation/
======
kercker
The explanation is very easy to follow and makes the implemention easy too.

------
sixhobbits
Really nice and easy to understand intro. Should have a [2011] tag.

